# Flyer .... Almost Flying



## whizzer kid (Jun 2, 2016)

here finally on a new set of Dean tires. My colson flyer . Need to find correct bottom bracket cups and it will be rideable ! Like the way it's taking form. The big slick RD tires really fill out the fenders nicely . 
Thanks all the cabers who have help so far!!!!


----------



## bairdco (Jun 2, 2016)

That's one of the fanciest headbadges ever. Seriously. I had a crusty flyer a while back. Loved it.


----------



## whizzer kid (Jun 3, 2016)

To be honest only my second colson bike of this era I have ever owned.
 Love how well it is built . And it's style .


----------



## bairdco (Jun 3, 2016)

Yeah, they ride great. Mine was a rusty carcass when I got it. Turned it into a custom rider first, then did the motorized thing and ruined it.


----------



## whizzer kid (Oct 9, 2016)

Recent addition to the Colson a troxel saddle . Not correct I know . But sure looks nice on it. Almost snow season so she'll be in hibernation for a bit .


----------

